# Intels i7 2700K ist gelistet !



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2011)

*Hallo freunde*

Intels neue Sandy Brige CPU 2700k ist nun gelistet ! Er Takte mit 4x3,5GHz mit Turbo sind max 3,8GHz, kann ansich alles was eine 2600k auch kannt also auch SMT,ect. Der Preis liegt gerade bei 334€ für die Box Version. Was satte 89€ mehr sind zum 2600k der gerade mal 100MHz weniger hat.

Qulle:
Intel Core i7-2700K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80623I72700K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und
Intel i7 2700k gelistet! - ComputerBase Forum​


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

Überteurtes Angeberprodunkt.

Finde ich persönliche eine Frechheit von Intel für 0.1 GHz 90€ zu verlangen.


----------



## Liza (23. Oktober 2011)

Also da kann man lieber den 2600k nehmen, 100Mhz kann man absolut gefahrenlos übertakten, ohne das die Cpu schaden nimmt würde ich mal meinen.

Ob den 2700k jemand kaufen wird?


----------



## Dr. Snuggles (23. Oktober 2011)

Frechheit dieser Preis, hoffentlich drückt diese Konkurrenz noch den 2600er Preis.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Oktober 2011)

hatte eigendlich vor mit den 2700k zu holen, aber für den preis wirds dann doch ein 2600k


----------



## Ezio (23. Oktober 2011)

Denkt lieber mal nach bevor ihr postet... 
Der 2700K soll den 2600er für den gleichen Preis ersetzen, wie schon oft gehabt. Klar ist er am Anfang etwas teurer


----------



## Verminaard (23. Oktober 2011)

Boese Intelleute die solche Preise verlangen.
Die Haendler haben ja gar nichts mit zu schaffen.


----------



## Liza (23. Oktober 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Denkt lieber mal nach bevor ihr postet...
> Der 2700K soll den 2600er für den gleichen Preis ersetzen, wie schon oft gehabt. Klar ist er am Anfang etwas teurer


 
Ja aber anfangs wird er halt teurer sein. Und der Preis rechtfertigt keine 100mhz mehr. Auch wenn man die Cpu später minimal besser übertakten kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Denkt lieber mal nach bevor ihr postet...
> Der 2700K soll den 2600er für den gleichen Preis ersetzen, wie schon oft gehabt. Klar ist er am Anfang etwas teurer


 
Genau, der i7 2600k kostet auch 330 Dollar, wenn man von Intel ausgeht.
Aber der Markt wird den Preis schon richtigen und der 2700 wird den 2600 eh ersetzen.


----------



## Dr. Snuggles (23. Oktober 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Denkt lieber mal nach bevor ihr postet...
> Der 2700K soll den 2600er für den gleichen Preis ersetzen, wie schon oft gehabt. Klar ist er am Anfang etwas teurer


 
Soll heißen, der 2600er verschwindet und der 2700 kostet bald ca. 250.- € ? Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Clawhammer (23. Oktober 2011)

Liza schrieb:


> Also da kann man lieber den 2600k nehmen, 100Mhz kann man absolut gefahrenlos übertakten, ohne das die Cpu schaden nimmt würde ich mal meinen.
> 
> Ob den 2700k jemand kaufen wird?


 
Klar so wie viele sich den AMD PII X4 980 gekauft haben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

Dr. Snuggles schrieb:


> Soll heißen, der 2600er verschwindet und der 2700 kostet bald ca. 250.- € ? Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Jop, so sieht es aus, der 2600er läuft jetzt aus und der 2700er übernimmt, bis Ivy kommt.


----------



## Dr. Snuggles (23. Oktober 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Boese Intelleute die solche Preise verlangen.
> Die Haendler haben ja gar nichts mit zu schaffen.


 
Na gut, dann aben "böse Händler" 

wobei in dem Thread bis zu deinem Posting Intel als Verursacher nicht genannt wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr wollt... wenn ich Intel wäre würd ich 500€ für das Ding verlangen. Es gibt ja kein Konkurrenzprodukt das mithalten könnte


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

Doch SB-E, diese sollen doch auch bei 300€ anfagen.


----------



## Verminaard (23. Oktober 2011)

Dr. Snuggles schrieb:


> Na gut, dann aben "böse Händler"
> 
> wobei in dem Thread bis zu deinem Posting Intel als Verursacher nicht genannt wird.


 



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Überteurtes Angeberprodunkt.
> 
> Finde ich persönliche eine Frechheit von Intel für 0.1 GHz 90€ zu verlangen.



Als Beispiel.

Ist im Moment halt bisserl bloed fuer die Leute die genau jetzt ein neues System bauen wollen.
Das Auslaufmodell nehmen oder fuer enormen Mehrpreis das aktuelle Modell?
Wenn man vernuenftigt entscheidet, eruebrigt sich solch eine Frage, aber wer handelt schon vernuenftig?
Hoffentlich geht der Wechsel schnell ueber die Buehne.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2011)

Die Preisdifferenz paßt ja in etwa in die Hirachie, nur für den Hauch der Mehrleistung mehr als gut gewürzt ( gesalzen und gepfeffert ). Die Zeit wird es zeigem wie es sich einpendelt


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Oktober 2011)

Der günstigste Anbieter mit 334€ ist Alternate und die sind nicht gerade dafür bekannt ihr Produkte als günstigste zu verkaufen. 
Somit würde ich noch abwarten und dann ein Urteil über den Preis fällen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Doch SB-E, diese sollen doch auch bei 300€ anfagen.


 Ist das ein Konkurrenzprodukt? Das ist die gleiche Firma 
Den können sie ja dann für 1000 verkaufen weil in dem Bereich gibts erst recht keine Konkurrenz.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist im Moment halt bisserl bloed fuer die Leute die genau jetzt ein neues System bauen wollen.
> Das Auslaufmodell nehmen oder fuer enormen Mehrpreis das aktuelle Modell?


 
Und was wäre so schlimm an dem Auslaufmodell? Ist ja nicht so, dass es im Vergleich zum neuen Topmodell irgendwie abgespeckt wäre (die 100 MHz sind ja eher ein Witz). Solange ein Preisunterschied da ist, auch wenn der nur noch 40€ betragen würde, ist man mit dem alten Modell besser bedient.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Oktober 2011)

Der i7-2700K ersetzt den i7-2600k nicht.




> Intels Core-i7-2700k soll das aktuelle Sandy-Bridge-Topmodell in Form  des 2600k nicht ersetzen. Stattdessen rundet der um 100 MHz höher  getaktete Prozessor lediglich das Portfolio ab und wird sich seine  geringe Mehrleistung ordentlich bezahlen lassen.




Siehe i7-860 und i7-870.


----------



## Mix3ry (23. Oktober 2011)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Der i7-2700K ersetzt den i7-2600k nicht.
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...wender-uebertaktet-Sample-auf-5-GHz/CPU/News/
> 
> Siehe i7-860 und i7-870.


 


Siehe i7-920->i7-930->i7-940->i7-950->i7-960

...

Der Sockel 1156 war denk ich mal ein Übergangs Produkt zum 1155, da die 1366 zu teuer waren für den Mainstream bereich.


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Überteurtes Angeberprodunkt.
> 
> Finde ich persönliche eine Frechheit von Intel für 0.1 GHz 90€ zu verlangen.


 
Allerdings.
Zumal eine Sandy Bridge-Übertaktung mittels Spannungsanpassung nicht wirklich mehr die große Kunst ist.


----------



## Airboume (23. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt
Blöderweise will ich gerade jetzt nen neuen pc haben
-.-
Ich will ja hoffen, dass der i7-2700k den preis vom 2600k ordentlich drückt


Lg
Air


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr wollt... wenn ich Intel wäre würd ich 500€ für das Ding verlangen. Es gibt ja kein Konkurrenzprodukt das mithalten könnte


 
Kann Intel nicht, denn er ist ja keine 500€ Wert. 
Intel kann nur für einen i7 2800k 500€ verlangen, wenn es auch einen i7 2700k gibt, gibts aber nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Oktober 2011)

http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...0CC-B7B0-B307DA8DC499/Oct_23_11_1ku_Price.pdf


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

Was willst du uns damit sagen?
Alle Preise bleiben gleich, mehr sehen ich dort nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen?


 
Der Sinn erschließt sich mir auch nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Oktober 2011)

Der Sinn ist, dass man in der PDF lesen kann wie der 2700 gelistet ist - nur ein paar $ teurer als der 2600.


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Oktober 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist, dass man in der PDF lesen kann wie der 2700 gelistet ist - nur ein paar $ teurer als der 2600.



...und das es momentan keinen i7 2800k gibt


----------



## Dr. Snuggles (23. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...0CC-B7B0-B307DA8DC499/Oct_23_11_1ku_Price.pdf


 
Danach soll der 2700k gerade mal 15 $ mehr kosten, als der 2600k. Bei 332 $ wären das (1 US-Dollar = 0,725952813 Euro, heutiger Kurs) 242, 37 €.


----------



## DreadRock (23. Oktober 2011)

Dr. Snuggles schrieb:


> Danach soll der 2700k gerade mal 5 $ mehr kosten, als der 2600k. Bei 332 $ wären das (1 US-Dollar = 0,725952813 Euro, heutiger Kurs) 242, 37 €.


 
Sorry aber nach der Liste sind es 15 $ mehr als der 2600 K 

Edit: Rechne noch die 19% Märchensteuer oben drauf dann sind wir bei 288,42 € und das wäre auch "fair"... aber naja von Altern*** Preisen halt ich eh nix!


----------



## Dr. Snuggles (23. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt, hast Recht, rotweingetrübter Blick und tippen aufm Mac, der auf den Knien liegt


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2011)

Mal sehen, wie stabil der 2700K-Preis sein wird.
Der 2600K jedenfalls springt im Preis ganz schön hin und her - gestern bei Mindfactory gesehen -> etwas über 250 € - heute schon wieder bei über 270 €.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

Außerdem wird SB-E woh nicht diesen Monat kommen,da er dort nicht steht.


----------



## DreadRock (23. Oktober 2011)

Das mit den Mindfactory Preisen ist auch so ne Sache... ist halt ne 2x tägliche Preiseinlesung... Tagesaktuelle Preise. Kollegen von Alternate machen es sich einfacher +10% -15% und das aber Stabil!
Beweisen kann ich es nicht, sind aber meine Erfahrungen die ich in den letzten Wochen gemacht habe.

War auch ein wenig enttäuscht das der SB-E noch nicht drin steht, weil bei mir steht nächsten Monat ein neues System an und so wies aussieht wirds wohl en 2600er bzw 2700er werden


----------



## derP4computer (23. Oktober 2011)

DreadRock schrieb:


> Das mit den *Mindfactory Preisen* ist auch so ne Sache... ist halt ne 2x tägliche Preiseinlesung... Tagesaktuelle Preise. Kollegen von Alternate machen es sich einfacher +10% -15% und das aber Stabil!
> Beweisen kann ich es nicht, sind aber meine Erfahrungen die ich in den letzten Wochen gemacht habe.


Da bin ich dran, die haben mich um meine HD6950 betrogen ........


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist, dass man in der PDF lesen kann wie der 2700 gelistet ist - nur ein paar $ teurer als der 2600.


 
Das hab ich doch gesagt, der 2700 ist um ein paar Prozent teurer als der 2600, eben um den Faktor, um den er auch schneller ist.


----------



## Verminaard (23. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hab ich doch gesagt, der 2700 ist um ein paar Prozent teurer als der 2600, eben um den Faktor, um den er auch schneller ist.


 
Ging glaub ich eher darum, das gleich der Aufschrei da war, das der 2700 gleich um ~85€ teurer ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ging glaub ich eher darum, das gleich der Aufschrei da war, das der 2700 gleich um ~85€ teurer ist.


 
Das ist der Startpreis, den Intel gerne hätte, der hat aber mit der Realität nicht so viel zu tun.
Der 2600er kostet bei Intel auch mehr als im Onlineshop.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (23. Oktober 2011)

naja, jetzt wo selbst Omi am Multi schrauben kann, da sollte selbst Sie die Taktschraube erhöhen können...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. Oktober 2011)

sicher nur ein paar auserlesene 2600k's die höher getaktet wurden um ein paar kröten mehr zu machen ^^


----------



## Liza (23. Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich weiß kommen auch noch 22nm CPU's für den 1155 Sockel, denn ein Bios update für's P8P67 Rev. 3.1 2001 BIOS
1. Enable support for Next Gen 22nm Processor. lässt darauf schließen.

Demnach gibt es sicherlich noch bessere CPU's als nur den neueren i7 2700k die Ihren weg früher oder später auf den Sockel 1155 finden werden.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> sicher nur ein paar auserlesene 2600k's die  höher getaktet wurden um ein paar kröten mehr zu machen ^^


 
Könnte auch gut sein, einfach nur um noch länger etwas mehr Geld nehmen zu können.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> sicher nur ein paar auserlesene 2600k's die höher getaktet wurden um ein paar kröten mehr zu machen ^^


 
Dafür muss man keine auswählen, die 100 MHz macht jeder 2600K aus dem Stand.


----------



## Liza (23. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Dafür muss man keine auswählen, die 100 MHz macht jeder 2600K aus dem Stand.


 
Er meint damit eher das sie einfach nur umbenannt werden, eben um eine neue CPU zu haben.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Oktober 2011)

glaube nicht dass dieser prozessor auf dem markt notwendig ist. Der 2600k reicht schon mehr als dicke aus, sollen lieber die neue Ivybridge mehr fokusieren  Solange der 2700er mehr kostet als der 2600er würd ich ihn auf jeden fall nicht kaufen, wobei ich auch schon mit meinem 2500er bestens versorgt bin ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Oktober 2011)

Dann sind alle SNBs nur umbenannte i7-2600K  Leute, das nennt sich Speedbump - sprich Modellpflege.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2011)

Klar. Trotzdem komisch, dass sich Intel so lange Zeit damit gelassen hat, die 2000er-Reihe etwas nach oben abzurunden. Es kam ja erst raus, dass der 2700K kommt, als der endgültig endgültige Erscheinungstermin des BD feststand. Ein Schelm, wer sich etwas dabei denkt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Oktober 2011)

Der i5-760 kam auch rund 10 Monate nach dem i5-750 ...


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2011)

Och Mann, wie kannst du nur so grausam in meine Seifenblase pieksen.


----------



## Liza (23. Oktober 2011)

Naja 2700k hin oder her, bin jetzt erst dabei meinen 2500k (7 Tage alt) gegen den 2600k zu tauschen (14 Tage Rückgaberecht) und warte jetzt nur noch auf das Paket die Tage. 
Ich bezweifle das ich das bereuen werde, wenn ich keinen 2700k habe.

Oft macht einen der Hardwarewahn total verrückt und man weiß gar nicht mehr was man kaufen soll. Echt schrecklich.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Oktober 2011)

wieso tauscht du deinen 2500 gegen einen deutlich teureren 2600 wenn man fragen darf? Zum zocken reicht der 2500 mehr als genug und auch sonst kann ich mir kaum vorstellen dass du deinen 2500 voll ausgelastet kriegst und einen deutlichen mehrnutzen durch einen 2600 bekommst


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2011)

Psssst... es gibt noch mehr im Universum als Spiele.  Man bekommt mit dem 2600 praktisch einen fünften Kern - vom größeren Cache mal abgesehen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Oktober 2011)

hab ich was nicht mitbekommen, oder hat der 2600 5 kerne? Klärt mich mal bitte einer auf?  Das mit der Chache ist mir schon bewisst, allerdigns kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen dass ein "normal"anwender die 2500 ausgelastet geschweige denn überlastet bekommt...


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2011)

Software, die multithreadoptimiert ist, profitiert auch gut von den vier virtuellen Cores - das macht unterm Strich die Leistung eines "echten" zusätzlichen Cores aus.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Oktober 2011)

achso das meinst du, jo das macht schon sinn. Das ist auch das einzige, was mich im nachhinein bei meinem 2500 ein wenig stutzig gemacht hat, das der kein HTT hat. Aber im endeffekt vermisse ich es auch nicht und mir wäre diese funktion auch keine rund 70€ wert


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2011)

Mir schon... es bringt eben Komfort - außerdem gibt es ja keine Alternative (außer man verzichtet auf OC durch offenen Multi), also zahlt man den Preis. Du könntest bei Liza auch anprangern, dass im System 16 GB stecken und Win 7 Pro benutzt wird. Das bringt bei Games auch nichts.


----------



## Scorpio78 (23. Oktober 2011)

Also 100Mhz mehr und turbo identisch auf 3,8Ghz,...
Also wers braucht,...


----------



## Liza (23. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wieso tauscht du deinen 2500 gegen einen deutlich teureren 2600 wenn man fragen darf? Zum zocken reicht der 2500 mehr als genug und auch sonst kann ich mir kaum vorstellen dass du deinen 2500 voll ausgelastet kriegst und einen deutlichen mehrnutzen durch einen 2600 bekommst



Da ich doch ganz gerne Hyperthreading haben möchte. Ist für Videoschnitt bei mir von Vorteil, auch denke ich das das für die Zukunft bei Spielen Vorteile bringen könnte. Battlefield 3 soll ja hiermit sogar schon 20-30% schneller laufen mit HT.

Da sind mir die 70-80 Euro dann auch egal, ich rüste alle 3 Jahre Mainboard, Ram und CPU auf, ansonsten nur die Grafikkarte und vllt auch mal die Festplatte. Von daher ziehe ich dann auch lieber den i7 2600k dem i5 2500k vor.

Solange Anwendungen kein HT nutzen sind zwar beide CPU's identisch bis auf die 100 Mhz, aber das ändert sich sicherlich noch.

Lg Liza.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem 3,8 GHz als Turbo ist natürlich ziemlich schräg - aber was bei Geizhals steht, muss man nicht unbedingt so ernst nehmen.
Bei Alternate ist der Turbo mit 3,9 GHz angegeben - das macht schon mehr Sinn.


----------



## Xel'Naga (24. Oktober 2011)

Der 2700K ist vielleicht der Nachfolger, aber der 2600K bleibt die Nr Eins bei mir.
Mein 2600K habe ich auf 4,5GHz übertaktet, bin damit zufrieden


----------



## Rollora (24. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Überteurtes Angeberprodunkt.
> 
> Finde ich persönliche eine Frechheit von Intel für 0.1 GHz 90€ zu verlangen.


Eigentlich tut das nicht Intel, sondern der Händler.
LISTENPREISE wären interessant.
die 334€ fallen bestimmt auf 260


----------



## warlock0601 (24. Oktober 2011)

Finde den 2700k ein wenig zu Teuer gegen den 2600k es sind ja mal grade 100 Mhz pro Kern mehr.

Das bekommt man auch mit OC hin


----------



## Joho (24. Oktober 2011)

Jo, wer brauch diesen zwischen CPU schon. Die meisten 2500k, 2600k Besitzer haben ihre CPU eh über 4kMHz laufen und damit mehr als ausreichend power, für was auch immer. Interessant wird es eh erst in einem halben Jahr mit den wirklich neuen von Intel.


----------



## bulldozer (24. Oktober 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Denkt lieber mal nach bevor ihr postet...
> Der 2700K soll den 2600er für den gleichen Preis ersetzen, wie schon oft gehabt. Klar ist er am Anfang etwas teurer


 
Erkundige dich lieber mal bevor DU postest... 
Der 2700k wird den 2600k NICHT ersetzen, es ist schlichtweg ein höher rangiges Produkt.

Und "etwas teurer" ist gut.. 90€ ist schon happig für nen 100 MHz Sprung..


----------



## DreadRock (24. Oktober 2011)

So jetzt sind wir immerhin schon unter 300 € aber in meinen Augen immer noch viel zu viel!


----------



## Spiff (24. Oktober 2011)

In der Schweiz sind die CPU's fast gleich teuer. Bei dem Händler in der nähe ist der 2600K für 316.- drin und der 2700k für 333.-. Da würde ich jetzt schon zum 2700k greifen.


----------



## Rasputin468 (24. Oktober 2011)

hab heute Mittag gezögert und wie immer werde bestraft mit 30 euro Aufpreis. war ja am Anfang 292 incl. paypal und Versand. aber vielleicht geht es ja noch mal runter.


----------



## stolle80 (25. Oktober 2011)

Absoluter schwachsinn, der 2500*k *reicht voll und ganz, viel Spaß damit


----------



## Rollora (25. Oktober 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Absoluter schwachsinn, der 2500*k *reicht voll und ganz, viel Spaß damit


 nö, für viele eben nicht.


CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> *Hallo freunde*
> 
> Intels  neue Sandy Brige CPU 2700k ist nun gelistet ! Er Takte mit 4x3,5GHz mit  Turbo sind max 3,8GHz, kann ansich alles was eine 2600k auch kannt also  auch SMT,ect. Der Preis liegt gerade bei 334€ für die Box Version. Was  satte 89€ mehr sind zum 2600k der gerade mal 100MHz weniger hat.
> 
> ...


 


@News: wie schon gesagt, der Preis liegt nicht an Intel, sondern am Händler, drum is er im Moment bei 290€, fallend...
Für so wenig Newsinhalt sind übrigens andere schon verwarnt worden...


----------



## dungeon192 (25. Oktober 2011)

na ich warte noch nen paar Wochen und werde mir dann den 2600k holen er wird jetzt sicher etwas billiger werden


----------



## DreadRock (25. Oktober 2011)

dungeon192 schrieb:


> na ich warte noch nen paar Wochen und werde mir dann den 2600k holen er wird jetzt sicher etwas billiger werden



Glaube ich nicht, die Preise von Intel sind Fix! Da tut sich nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Rollora (25. Oktober 2011)

DreadRock schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, die Preise von Intel sind Fix! Da tut sich nicht mehr viel.


Du redest leider Blödsinn: die Preise vom 2700k werden fast auf die vom 2600k fallen, schau dir die Preisliste an:
Core i7-2700*K* 4 Sandy-Bridge-Kerne + HT, 3.5 GHz (TM 3.9 GHz), 8 MB L3 HD3000 @ 850 MHz (TM 1350 MHz) 95W 332$ 
  Core i7-2600*K* 4 Sandy-Bridge-Kerne + HT, 3.4 GHz (TM 3.8 GHz), 8 MB L3 HD3000 @ 850 MHz (TM 1350 MHz) 95W 317$



bulldozer schrieb:


> Erkundige dich lieber mal bevor DU postest...
> Der 2700k wird den 2600k NICHT ersetzen, es ist schlichtweg ein höher rangiges Produkt.
> 
> Und "etwas teurer" ist gut.. 90€ ist schon happig für nen 100 MHz Sprung..


 Dies ist ein Missverständnis: Intel verlangt nicht 90€ sondern 10€ aufpreis. Die News ist leider schlecht geschrieben, das führt zu diesem Missverständnis.
Die ersten Händler die ihn erhalten haben, hatten natürlich den Vorteil den teurer zu verkaufen, tatsächlich wird ende der Woche der Preis bei ca 260€ liegen


----------



## dungeon192 (25. Oktober 2011)

also wenn der 2600 k so für 230 - 240 € zu haben is werde ich ihn mir holen - is nen würdiger Nachfolger für meinen


----------

